# Blimey by Kzor



## CJD (8/10/20)

Don't usually make posts but i really feel like this one deserves it.

I ordered a bottle of this juice from Louis Kzor last week and since it arrived i havent been able to put it down, which is quite a big thing for me. 

Flavour is truly on point with nice refreshing lime and just the right amount of ice to round it off.

I definitely recommend it to anyone who is contemplating trying it. 

A big thank you to Mr Kzor himself for this bottle of tasty goodness. 

Thanks you sir and Blimey its gooooood!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (8/10/20)

Thanks for the feedback @CJD . Nice to hear that you enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Marechal (8/10/20)

Anxiously waiting for my 2 bottels to arrive, also ordered last week, but Postnet decided it wasn't steeped enough. it's stuck in Bloemfontein nou for 3 days

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marcelle Brand (8/10/20)

This Blimey is refreshing AF, absolute killer juice @KZOR!!! 

Honestly I am not a big lime fan tried some lime juices and never liked them until I tried Blimey! Wish i dicovered this juice way earlier. 

I contacted @KZOR earlier this week and asked if it would be possible to make them in 100ml 12mg as I only MTL and within 2hours they were ready to collect…customer service at its best and an absolute legend of a gentle men. 

On a side note…I have tried the custard and twakkie and all I can say is that all of @KZOR’s juices is on point, best I had in a long time. 

Thank you Kind Sir for these well crafted juices, I will be ordering from you monthly going forward so please stock up on nic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJD (8/10/20)

Marechal said:


> Anxiously waiting for my 2 bottels to arrive, also ordered last week, but Postnet decided it wasn't steeped enough. it's stuck in Bloemfontein nou for 3 days
> 
> View attachment 210232



It will definitely be worth the wait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJD (8/10/20)

Marcelle Brand said:


> This Blimey is refreshing AF, absolute killer juice @KZOR!!!
> 
> Honestly I am not a big lime fan tried some lime juices and never liked them until I tried Blimey! Wish i dicovered this juice way earlier.
> 
> ...


Will need to give the custard a bash!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marcelle Brand (8/10/20)

CJD said:


> Will need to give the custard a bash!


Its really good bud you wont regret it…I am trying to steep this juice but its really difficult because its so damn good​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scouse45 (8/10/20)

Marcelle Brand said:


> This Blimey is refreshing AF, absolute killer juice @KZOR!!!
> 
> Honestly I am not a big lime fan tried some lime juices and never liked them until I tried Blimey! Wish i dicovered this juice way earlier.
> 
> ...


I’m gonna need some 12mg soon meneer @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius (9/10/20)

Opened my second bottle last night. I can't put it down!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## kevkev (9/10/20)

Blimey, I also cannot put this juice down, its really well crafted. I love the icy kick, fresh refreshing lime, also my coils actually last with this. Flavor does not drop off after a while, stays true.

Well done @KZOR I will have to try that Custard mentioned above now too. Will be in contact soon 

So happy that I ordered 2 bottles of Blimey in one go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/20)

Marechal said:


> Anxiously waiting for my 2 bottels to arrive, also ordered last week, but Postnet decided it wasn't steeped enough. it's stuck in Bloemfontein nou for 3 days
> 
> View attachment 210232


Still waiting for mine too, also via postnet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marechal (9/10/20)

Got it!!......... Damn this stuff is Blimey nice, super smooth and very refreshing, it's like a pallet cleanser, you will never get vapors tong with this juice 
Well done @KZOR "jy het die spyker op die kop geslaan"........we need to have a conversation about a One Shot option

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (9/10/20)

Marechal said:


> Got it!!......... Damn this stuff is Blimey nice, super smooth and very refreshing, it's like a pallet cleanser, you will never get vapors tong with this juice
> Well done @KZOR "jy het die spyker op die kop geslaan"........we need to have a conversation about a One Shot option
> 
> View attachment 210320


+1 for 1shot @KZOR

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/10/20)

+1

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## THE REAPER (9/10/20)

+ EK OOK

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/10/20)

+ 1 0000 0000 0000

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Devon Strydom (6/12/20)

@KZOR 
I don’t know what you have done to this juice but it’s amazing. It tastes exactly like a Bioplus lemon lime sweet, which I’m mad about...
I generally do not like a lime vape but this is amazing 
Well done sir 
Ever my old man likes this and he has been smoking for over 50 years

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/4/21)

Late to the party but got my hands on a bottle of Blimey today thanks to @KZOR !

Lick Test: Sweet succulent lime, zesty, not tangy, not over-citrus. Lingers on the back of the tongue, sweetness carries flavor

Vape Test: (0.9ohm at 15W) Restricted Direct Lung (Started off with the Italian Boomstick Reaper RDA, comp wire & Cotton Bacon V2 - my usual flavor tester)

BLIMEY!!!

One of the few juices where the Lick Test and the Vape Test comes out on par, there is usually quite a difference between the two. Was expecting a mouth full of Lime, but no, it is smooth, yet full bodied. Mouth exhale brings more ice to the party, I love a cold vape, but the levels on this one is spot on, wont be adding extra WS23 on it. Nose exhale brings more of the limey smoothness and a longer lingering of flavor. Hitting and stopping with button release as well as hitting and stopping after button release brings out same flavor with every hit.

I now know why everyone is ranting and raving about this juice. I was looking for a new ADV and I think my search has come to an end, but this is first impressions and I am not going to rush it just yet, but Blimey is a winner in my books! Already ruing the day I run out of this juice!

Stuck it in my Shado Omni at 0.32 ohms and 40W... BLIKSEM! No difference between Restricted DL and DL and spot on with both power levels! Took a couple of hits on my MTL ADV (Banana and Custard) and the balance between the two juices are perfect for me. No clashing of flavors and I can taste both just fine changing from the one to the other.

What a great juice, going to have to get me some more!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (26/4/21)

How do we order and cost?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (26/4/21)

Slick said:


> +1 for 1shot @KZOR



and another for the one shot please.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/4/21)

Stranger said:


> and another for the one shot please.


Keen for a one shot as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (30/4/21)

I think this will help @KZOR mixing us some Blimey.
https://www.instagram.com/reel/CNcAk91gCy4/?igshid=avf6sppb1bp2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/21)

THE REAPER said:


> I think this will help @KZOR mixing us some Blimey.
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CNcAk91gCy4/?igshid=avf6sppb1bp2


sniper@telkomsa.net for orders

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

